# Aquaclear 3000 Powerhead 264GPH



## yellowbelly (May 30, 2004)

I need to get a powerhead and saw a Aquaclear 3000 for eight dollars new. It pumps 265GPH. is this brand any good. I have a 55 gallon tank.

Thanks!


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Aquaclear is a pretty good brand, and 265GPH sounds about right.

-PK


----------

